# Individual bookshelf speakers



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am considering adding speakers to my 3.1 setup. I was thinking of putting three matching bookshelf speakers across the front and moving my energy speakers to the surround locations. Do any speaker companies sell bookshelf speakers individually? I would like to keep the cost below 150 per speaker. Or would I be better off buying just 2 speakers and keeping the energy speakers up front? Or buy 6 bookshelf speakers and have a 6.1 setup. 

I had thought of either Polk Audio, Klipsch or Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers if I were to buy 2 or 6 speakers. 

Any thoughts on my ideas?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You might consider the Arx A1-b's from the Audio Insider.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/product_info.php?p=arx-a1b-monitor-loudspeaker&products_id=65&

They would be hard to beat at that price point. I think one of our members has some for sale, if they are still around. Do a search.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I am considering adding speakers to my 3.1 setup. I was thinking of putting three matching bookshelf speakers across the front and moving my energy speakers to the surround locations. Do any speaker companies sell bookshelf speakers individually? I would like to keep the cost below 150 per speaker. ... Any thoughts on my ideas?


Buy two pairs of speakers, put three across the front and keep the unused fourth speaker as a spare (or try selling it on a used-goods site).

Or, get three CBM-170s from AscendAcoustics.com for $458 + $52 shipping. Not quite $150/speaker...but close.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would look at buying 2 pair of the Cambridge Audio S30 speakers
and put 3 across the front - having a spare is worth the cost. They
are nice, and the bass goes down to 60 hz for an easy crossover to
your subwoofer.
I favor them over Polk, Klipsch and Pioneer.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...2-way-Bookshelf-Speakers-Pair-Dark-Oak/1.html

If buying Pioneer - then I would get the modded BS22 speaker by
Dennis Murphy from Philharmonic Audio - a clear step up, and they
would meet your budget.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Reasonably priced bookshelf speakers are sold individually by Hsu Research and Infinity (the latter has excellent off-axis response).


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

sdurani said:


> Reasonably priced bookshelf speakers are sold individually by Hsu Research and Infinity (the latter has excellent off-axis response).


I noticed that the Infinity speakers have 3/4 inch tweeters, while many other speakers have 1 inch tweeters. Does that make much of a difference in the sound quality of the speakers?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

browndk26 said:


> I noticed that the Infinity speakers have 3/4 inch tweeters, while many other speakers have 1 inch tweeters. Does that make much of a difference in the sound quality of the speakers?


It's not the size, it's how you use it. The tweeter sits in a waveguide that helps keep the off-axis response similar to the on-axis response. Which means that reflections off the side walls, that mix with the direct sound before reaching your ears, won't change the characteristics of the speaker. Makes them especially good for rooms with little to no treatment.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Axiom sells speakers individually 

http://www.axiomaudio.com/


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Quite often Newegg sells speakers in singles from different brands. Have a look here.


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

Tonto said:


> You might consider the Arx A1-b's from the Audio Insider.


We offer single speakers...


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> I noticed that the Infinity speakers have 3/4 inch tweeters, while many other speakers have 1 inch tweeters. Does that make much of a difference in the sound quality of the speakers?


It could. All else being equal (which it rarely is), the smaller diaphragm results in wider dispersion at the highest frequencies and a higher crossover frequency due to it's limitations at lower frequencies.
As sdurani noted, it comes down to application. With the Infinity, they get a better match with the smaller woofer in the P153.
I just noted on Amazon, that the price has risen a bit since I got mine years ago, for around $60 ea iirc

cheers


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> I noticed that the Infinity speakers have 3/4 inch tweeters, while many other speakers have 1 inch tweeters. Does that make much of a difference in the sound quality of the speakers?


 AJinFLA is dead on there. 

I suspect, without looking at the specs, that the Infinity speakers in question have a mid/woofer that's capable to a higher frequency than the other speakers you are looking at. This means they can crossover higher and use a smaller tweeter.


----------

